# 20 dollar wind turbine!



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...s-20-wind-turbine-scrap-developing-world.html

neato. shows if this kid can do it, someone with a bit of mechanical knowledge can make one too.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Where's a Vespa when you need one. Now if the kids in American Graffiti were around there would be one nearby.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

And it makes a whopping 11 watts, and probably will last a month in the weather. Neat project but far from the world-saving "invention" he's claiming.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Not 20 dollars, it's 20 *pounds*, which is equal to somewhere around $40.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I like this one,similar to the one Nevada made

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHB4zxWd3Ls&feature=related[/ame]

Costs about 3 hundred but with blades and hub off ebay its a NICE machine.3 blade,6 blade,whatever.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/3x-60-Wind-turb...yZ121837QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and a nice alternator....

http://www.windbluepower.com/

Not super cheap,but big bang for the bucks with some real class act components.


----------

